# Adoption et Protection animale > Les Adoptés et Sortis d'affaire ! > En Attente de Confirmation >  Snow - adorable chaton tigré et blanc 2 mois - câlin et sociable tout - Dpt 30

## Anaïs

Informations sur l'animal


*Nom:* Snow
*Type:* Chat de Maison
						
						
*Sexe:* Mâle






Situation actuelle







 Contacter directement les coordonnées, je ne fais que transmettre

Association C Comme Chat

Snow revient à l'adoption...

Câlin, joueur, il aime les chats et les chiens sans problème, c'est un amour de petit chaton qui était destiné à une vie bien misérable si nous n'étions pas intervenu...

Venez le rencontrer ❤

Visible à Caveirac (30)

60 euros de frais d'adoption qui couvrent la puce électronique, le vermifuge et antipuce, le check up véto, assurance santé gratuite pour 3 mois et le kit de transition pour les croquettes.
Obligation de stérilisation avant 6 mois et chèque de caution de 200e (non encaissé) à laisser comme garantie de sa stérilisation.
Première rencontre obligatoire et chèque d'acompte de 40e à laisser pour valider la réservation.



https://www.facebook.com/association...type=3&theater

----------


## doriant

MAJ = réservé à nouveau

----------

